# catfishing lake allatoona off the bank no boat



## jasonsrt460 (May 5, 2014)

where are some really goo spots to fish off the bank, or land, to fish for catfish.  and what baits do i need to use. new to the cat fishing scene here looking for top advice. thanks in advance gentlemen.


----------



## mtr3333 (May 6, 2014)

Cut bait, live bait, shrimp just about anywhere you can see water and park legally will give you a decent shot. Try 41 bridge or the spillway below Lake Acworth. Pay to access some of the public use areas around Old 293... You have lots of options.


----------



## mtr3333 (May 6, 2014)

There are hundreds of places right up the road. The spillway be low Lake Acworth, 41 bridge, the old 293 and Old 41 Day Use areas. Use shrimp, live bait, cut bait. A fishing partner caught a 22 lber off a soft plastic, I got one about the same size off a small crankbait and my best ever off a jig. Good fishing!


----------



## Etoncathunter (May 6, 2014)

Search Robert Eidson's posts. If I remember right he posted up a guide/map with notes on good bank spots.


----------



## Etoncathunter (May 6, 2014)

I found it here.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=708423&highlight=bank


----------



## jasonsrt460 (May 6, 2014)

Thank you for all your helpful information guys. I will fishing that acworth area this evening. So we talking blue gill, shad, shrimp for bait. Any other things I need to know.


----------



## FMBear (May 6, 2014)

Never discount nightcrawlers fished on the bottom as good catfish bait.  And I will also say, Kahle or circle hooks, and reel to set the hook.


----------



## illbfishin (May 7, 2014)

Don't be afraid to cross hwy 92 at the Acworth spillway and fish lake Acworth. We've caught flatheads up to 60 lds on spinnerbaits and crankbaits. We've also picked up several over 20lbs on shad. I imagine if I was trying to catch catfish we could catch even more. I'm assuming you're looking for large fish for the fun of it. Don't know if I would recommend Lake Acworth if you want to catch something to eat. There are plenty of places to bank fish there as well. I would guess they are pretty shallow right now so you should be able to reach them from all over the lake.


----------

